
Awesome video of astronauts in the 80s testing NASA spacesuits from the 60s - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/video-nasa-testing-awesome-old-spacesuits/241818/
======
alexismadrigal
I love the dude doing jumping jacks, but it's not quite as good as when the
guy does toe touches.

